# Hello, my friends



## ConradBirgersson (Nov 12, 2010)

Hello, my name is Conrad Birgersson. The last five years i have been a "expert" in swedish millitary during the second world war period. I´m working as a maintenance worker on Orebro Airport, so i have some knowledge in aircraft technology. I hope that i can be to some use here.

Conrad Birgersson


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 12, 2010)

G'day Conrad, nice of you to drop by and offer your expert knowledge. Welcome to the forum and I'm sure many a member will be glad to pick your brains from time to time.


----------



## ConradBirgersson (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks,Vic


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome from the US!
Derek


----------



## ConradBirgersson (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks, Derek


----------



## Colin1 (Nov 12, 2010)

Hallå Conrad
välkomnande ombord från UK


----------



## imalko (Nov 12, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Greetings from Serbia.


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 12, 2010)

Lucky13 and urself should have many blondes, I mean stories to talk about as he is also Swettish....


----------



## acerus (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome from Germany!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome aboard Conrad


----------



## v2 (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome from Poland, Conrad!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Geedee (Nov 12, 2010)

Colin1 said:


> Hallå Conrad
> välkomnande ombord från UK



What he said !!!


----------



## ConradBirgersson (Nov 12, 2010)

Badlly translated swedish


----------



## Colin1 (Nov 12, 2010)

ConradBirgersson said:


> Badlly translated swedish


Hmmph!
That's what you get for trying!


----------



## ConradBirgersson (Nov 12, 2010)

dorry, hehe 

did you use google translate ?


----------



## Colin1 (Nov 12, 2010)

ConradBirgersson said:


> did you use google translate ?


What? You think I can speak Swedish?


----------



## ConradBirgersson (Nov 12, 2010)

No( But i´m not sure )XD


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ConradBirgersson (Nov 12, 2010)

Danke


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 12, 2010)

Wait until Lucky13 shows up Conrad. Oh and welcome to the forum sir. Glad you are here.


----------



## Messy1 (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi Conrad, and welcome from England.
At last! A real Swede who can translate our Swettish representative's ramblings!
Oh, sorry, you'll meet Jan eventually - he lives in Scotland, but is from Sweden, so therefore Swettish!
B*ll*cks, does this mean more conversations none of us will understand?!!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 12, 2010)

Förmodligen ja, Airframes!  (Most likely yes, Airframes!)

Hej Conrad och välkommen från mig i Danmark. 

Cheers,

Maria.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 12, 2010)

Tak, Maria !


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 12, 2010)

Bry dig inte om Terry, han ar lite av en Wildcat fanatiker och samlar allt som har med F4F Wildcat att gora! Och sa har ju ocksa en del Hippocroccofrogs som han ideligen omgas med....och sa dricker han alkoholfri ol!

Translate that you old sausage!  

Valkommen till klubben!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 12, 2010)

oh no here we go. I'll bet Jan just got a warm feeling and it wasn't from the grog he's been drinking.

Welcome to the forum Conrad!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 12, 2010)

And he didn't even welcome Conrad to the forum. No manners. Oh, wait a minute, I can't speak Swedish, much less read it. Maybe he did.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 13, 2010)

we don't know what Jan says in English half the time...

Welcome aboard Conrad!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 13, 2010)

That's only when I'm sober, you've told me that I make more sense when drunk! pmsl!


----------



## Maximowitz (Nov 13, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> That's only when I'm sober, you've told me that I make more sense when drunk! pmsl!




Is it true that after three pints of Pripp's Blu you lift your kilt?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 13, 2010)

You're the c*nts that's keep cheering me on!!! So who's the weird one??


----------



## Maximowitz (Nov 13, 2010)

At this point I think it only right to welcome Conrad. Greetings indeed.


----------



## ConradBirgersson (Nov 13, 2010)

thanks,mate


----------



## P40NUT (Nov 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2010)

I would like to remind you all gently that the multilingual corner is a sub-forum where you can talk using your national languages.

Anyway the post


Maximowitz said:


> Is it true that after three pints of Pripp's Blu you lift your kilt?


...made me the day. But I can't imagine Jan wearing the kilt though. It should be something like a mini-skirt rather.

  

Oh...and welcome to the board Conrad.  Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 14, 2010)

'Repeat please'


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 14, 2010)

I knew that you'd get it Wojtek, my friend!


----------



## ConradBirgersson (Nov 14, 2010)

hahahahahaha XD


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## ConradBirgersson (Nov 14, 2010)

You are as crazy as i´am


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2010)

No, no ... you aren't as we are. Not yet. But your state will change soon.


----------



## ConradBirgersson (Nov 14, 2010)

hahaha


----------



## Airframes (Nov 14, 2010)

Rule One:- Having joined this forum, one will probably, at some time, partake of the intake of something loosely known a 'T Stoff', followed, normally, by a quantity of 'C Stoff'. This can be your own National versions of a liquer based on the peculiar versions found in central Europe, mainly of Czech or Polish origin, which are virtually guaranteed to enable one to understand the rambling gibberish oft spouted by Jan, which is the only time one _can_ understand such ramblings !!
Rule Two:- there is_ no_ rule two!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2010)

Conrad, also you must be warned that the T-Stoff and C-Stoff make Viking's horns straighten up.


----------



## ConradBirgersson (Nov 15, 2010)

hahahahaha


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 15, 2010)

....or make Hippocroccofrogs look _almost, nearly, somewhat_ attractive!


----------



## ConradBirgersson (Nov 15, 2010)

okey, lucky


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 15, 2010)

Terry (Airframe) will give you the lowdown on that department!


----------



## ConradBirgersson (Nov 15, 2010)

hehe, what a monday i have


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2010)

Let me guess...wonderful ???


----------



## ConradBirgersson (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah, one dach 8 that faild engine check due to piston vibrations, own MAD russian pilot in il-76 baning me for a electiric error and you guys, HAHAHA


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2010)




----------

